# More "Funny Honey"



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

https://entomologytoday.org/2018/08/01/funny-honey-bees-foraging-attractive-toxic-sugar-baits/

Alex


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I could have told them that would happen. Several years ago I figured out that the bees were raiding my hummingbird feeders, which used a red colored solution. I was quite surprised when I first discovered the blood-red cells mixed in amongst normal-looking cells, then concerned and confused, and then amused when I finally solved the mystery.

It was interesting to note that the colored product was concentrated in cells, and did not appear to get 'mixed' in other cells- IOW, there were cells that were completely red and cells that had no red at all (no shading of various concentrations indicating that nectar from different sources was placed in the same cell). Might be a paper in that, if someone were interested...


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

What the heck is this? Perhaps a few bees found some blue Gatorade? 

How many bees does it take to fill a cell half full? Meaning there had to be a bunch of bees drinking from the same foreign substance in order for a cell to be uniquely blue like this right?


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I had started mixing grape koolaid in my syrup to see where they put it, there was a bunch of blue cells all over the hive.


----------

